# Stomach virus that comes and goes?



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

We have had some really funky stuff in our house. This started last week (end of March) , I think Tuesday night my 5 yr old dd complained of a tummy ache and ended up puking her dinner and puking all night... then seemed fine the next morning. Fine all day Wedn. and Thursday during the day.. then Thursday night it happened again. Woke up Friday fine. Seems fine since then but did say once when she went potty that she had diarrhea. Then that Saturday my 19 mo woke up and threw up promptly. She has had diarrhea off and on since then. Threw up again a few days later. Then seems fine. Now this morning she puked again. Yesterday she had 2 somewhat normal looking poops and then a poop this morning was loose and really sour smelling. She is not eating dairy except for some YoBaby yogurt, and only eating very bland foods like bananas, crackers. She is also pretty clingy and not sleeping well most nights. A little gassy.

I have never seen a stomach virus act like this.. just need some reassurance that it sounds normal! We have had plenty of tummy bugs but they all have been, throw up a lot for a day or two and then they're fine... I've never seen one that would come and go like this. I have had a lot of stressful things going on lately and I seem to get really anxious at times like this and I start thinking the worst... just need some reassurance that this can be a normal course of a virus.

On a side note.. my 8 year old ran fever off and on all week (low grade) and now has a rash that looks like hand, foot and mouth.... he and my 4 yr old haven't gotten the tummy bug yet. I woke up this morning and my stomach just doesn't feel right.. blah.


----------



## jauvball (Apr 6, 2006)

Good Morning It seems like your family has had a bout with the rotovirus..It basically is a virus that is like a flu but can be worse..It affects younger infants harder than older one's..Maybe why your 5 year old was able to brush it off easier. I would make sure you keep them hydrated and contact your physician if it persists..Hope this info helps..We are going through the same thing now.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi.. I thought rotavirus was more persitent vomiting and diarrhea?


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Anybody???


----------



## cmili (May 27, 2004)

We are having very similar problems. Random fevers and diahrea. Not much vomitting over here though. It's been going on for 6 weeks with us. We have cultured stool samples, and done blood work. The stools are normal but we're still waiting on the blood work.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Carra.. wow, 6 weeks?! That sounds stressful. I hope you can get things figured out. It is several people in your family, or just one?


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

We had the same thing about a month ago. It was on one day, off the next for a week or three. It ran through our whole family. It hit my 4 yo the hardest.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

ARRRGGH.. I am so frustrated. DD woke up this morning throwing up again. I don't have a clue what's going on. It seems very strange to me.

I would take her to our dr today, but they are closed on the weekends. Plus, my dh is home sick with the flu or something and I don't have anybody else to keep my other kids.







:


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Also wanted to add that her poops have not been normal since this started happening, either. They started off really watery but now are not as watery but are bulky, not very well digested and she's going a lot more than normal (3-4 times a day)


----------



## Ncmedicmom (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope this helps! My son has been doing this for 4 weeks now. He is 8, but here is the kicker. It is not from the same illness! The first weekend he had the watery stools and the vomiting: this was Norovirus! I deconed my house several times during this 4 day event. The next week here it came again! But this time the stool was yellow and had a horrible smell! This lasted 11 days! After a visit to the ER on day 11 and labs done this turned out to be E. Coli. Doctor said he must have picked it up from school. Yes, it can be spread from person to person on door knobs and desk. Now we are on day 2 of vomiting all night and fine during the day. There are 4 others kids in the class out with the same thing and surprise, surprise I have it too.this is most likely stomach flu. So the point to my post is, the sickness that keeps giving May not be the same germ hanging around. Keep in mind that once these sweet babies get sick they are open to keep picking up other things until their immune system can recover. My best weapon is to decon everything that will be still. And I also have called his school and suggested they do the same in his classroom. Also check with your kids teacher if they are school age and see if they are allowing them to wash hands before they eat lunch. Mine was not so I had a few things to say to the school and I have put hand sanitizer on his lunch box. I hope this gives some hope and piece of mind. But when in doubt I would see a doctor. Dehydration can really be dangerous for our babies.


----------

